# Berger Bullets



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just picked up some 30 cal 168 Grain Match Target VLD's and was wondering if any one had any load date for the 300 WSM using them. Particularily the C.O.L I've read that these bullets perfer to be seated touching the lans and grove. Any info or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The Bergers that i've shot love to be in the lands.

I haven't shot that particular bullet, so i have nothing for you there.

As far as COL, you're going to have a pretty wide variance from chamber to chamber, which you know already. My best suggestion is to pick up a length gauge.

xdeano


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just made up some dumby rounds (no primer/powder) with a C.O.L of 3.05 and they are just barely touching my lands and barely fit into the magazine well on my M70 coyote.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

xdeano said:


> My best suggestion is to pick up a length gauge.
> xdeano


Are You referring to the kind used when trimming cases? I already have one. But I am farely new to reloading so is there any other application for this piece of equipment that i don't know about? If so i'm always open to learning new things and techniques.

thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep, a company by the name of stony point makes a tool just what you need. I believe Hornady owns them now.

http://www.dillonprecision.com/cont...toney_Point_Overall_Length_Gage_Modified_Case

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.co...-stoney-point-oal-gauge-on-sale-at-midwayusa/

all you need to figure it out. It's a pretty neat little tool.

xdeano


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info i'll have to go pick one up and start "experimenting"


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Before you start spending a lot of cash. Here is one thing you can do. Take a fired casing and just resize it just enough to get the neck sized. Now cut down into the mouth so you have four tabs that used to be the neck. Be sure to cut down in to the shoulder. If you where to connect the cuts it would look like you cut a plus sign or an X into it. Now remove the burs and set a bullet into the mouth so it is really long and very slowly chamber it. Once the bolt is fully locked into place very carefully remove the dummy shell. Measure it and repeat. I do this will all my rifles now. I also have the Stony Point tool and I get the same measurements.

Chuck Norris won super bowls VII and VIII singlehandedly before unexpectedly retiring to pursue a career in ***-kicking.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you get the same measurements, why wouldn't you just use the OAL gauge? Seems like a lot less work, or is there some other advantage to your method? I have to ask because I have only used the OAL gauge, and have not tried any thing else.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

People that is a great little tip for a pinch.

You can also measure, using your cleaning rod with no jeg. First throw your rod down the barrel from the muzzle to the chamber with the bolt closed and put a piece of tape or mark your rod, then jam a bullet into the lands so it sticks, then put your rod back down from the muzzle tell it just touches the bullet, mark and measure between the two points. This will get you in the ball park, it is not precise. Just buy a stony point tool and stop guessing.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The reason I started doing that is I did not want to buy an adapter for every caliber I shoot. I needed one for my 338LM and it seemed to work well. 
I did have some questions if it would give the same results as the stony point. I had some berdan primed 7.62 cassings so I tried it and they were the same so I tried it with some other calibers I had modified cassings for my stony point and they all where the same. Now very rarly will I use my stony point tool. For me it is much faster to just cut a used cassing than to order a modified cassing or drive down town to get one.

Chuck Norris can set ants on fire with a magnifying glass. At night.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just out of curiosity what did you cut your case with? Dremel Tool?

I will admit that it is thinking outside the box. Nice job.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I used a dermal tool cut-off wheel attached to my mini-lath. I just hand feed the casing into the wheel. It does leave burs you will have to use something to remove them. I have some .15 round bar stock laying around and that has a squared off end. The edge is very sharp and when I ran it down each cut on the inside it remove all the burs.

'Icy-Hot' is too weak for Chuck Norris. After a workout, Chuck Norris rubs his muscles down with liquid-hot MAGMA.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought that maybe you had just stuck a bullet into the case and sacrificed it with the cuts then pulled it out and pitched it.

Then took the dremel and cleaned it up inside.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

This just posted today.

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/20 ... nds-gauge/

I make my cuts into the shoulder. The reason for that is it seemed to be pushing into the lands when cut like that. Then try to get the bullet out was almost impossible. Also I had a hard time to remove the burs from the inside of the casing. One thing I found out made it easy to adjust neck tension. If it was too little you can pinch the mouth together and will hold the bullet better.

Chuck Norris cannot love, he can only not kill.


----------

